
Fixing the Facebook Problem with the Pilot Wave Protocol - haxel
https://haxel.ca/pilot-wave-protocol.html
======
keeler
What would be the incentive for users to transmit these packets?

~~~
haxel
A benefit, rather than an incentive, would be that instead of being advertised
things they don't want and when they don't want them (the vast majority of the
time), they could be advertised a deal on peanut butter almost exactly when
they need peanut butter, or a bike tuneup a day or two before their next bike
ride, and so on.

